# Jormand Hotel



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

The company is putting me up in this hotel which is in Bur Dubai so wild nights for me according to this forum! 

Anyone know if it is any good?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You read the reviews....

Jormand Hotel Apartments (Dubai, United Arab Emirates) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You read the reviews....
> 
> Jormand Hotel Apartments (Dubai, United Arab Emirates) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor


Ta, nice mixed reviews from Ok to downright awful! Excellent news


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The thing is, for the price you're (they're) paying, you aint gonna get luxury, so just accept it as a place to lay your head and don't use the phone! And there's some great bars around there.....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> The thing is, for the price you're (they're) paying, you aint gonna get luxury, so just accept it as a place to lay your head and don't use the phone! And there's some great bars around there.....


That was/is always my viewpoint as only temporary until I sort out apartment


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Having said that, it could be worse, you could be living in Newport (Gwent, not IOW)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Having said that, it could be worse, you could be living in Newport (Gwent, not IOW)


I have had many a quality night in Newport when down for the rugby, my mate owned a pub there, the Red Lion 

You are correct though it is a toilet


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> I have had many a quality night in Newport when down for the rugby, my mate owned a pub there, the Red Lion
> 
> *You are correct though it is a toilet*


Then you'll be right at home in Bur Dubai 


(It's not really that bad, honestly.)

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well it's all horses for courses here so to speak, personally I'm not a fan of the over-priced poncy bars in Marina etc. - and I totally despise the clientèle of BarNasty, Bur Dubai has probably the best sports bar in Dubai - Goodfellas at Regal Plaza, the two best live rock (cover) bands - Music Room at Majestic (Filipino band, not the old duffers) and Mariners in Seaview, one of the mental clubs - Rockbottom at Regent Palace - have a bullfrog, you know it makes sense - in fact have 6, oh and not forgetting the most notorious knocking shops too, something for the weekend sir? 

All in all an eclectic mix of places for a great night out - and the beer is usually less than AED25/pint.

I like the place!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well it's all horses for courses here so to speak, personally I'm not a fan of the over-priced poncy bars in Marina etc. - and I totally despise the clientèle of BarNasty, Bur Dubai has probably the best sports bar in Dubai - Goodfellas at Regal Plaza, the two best live rock (cover) bands - Music Room at Majestic (Filipino band, not the old duffers) and Mariners in Seaview, one of the mental clubs - Rockbottom at Regent Palace - have a bullfrog, you know it makes sense - in fact have 6, oh and not forgetting the most notorious knocking shops too, something for the weekend sir?
> 
> All in all an eclectic mix of places for a great night out - and the beer is usually less than AED25/pint.
> 
> I like the place!


Sounds ideal


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy thinks Jockeys is great, so keep that in mind.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy thinks Jockeys is great, so keep that in mind.


Well it is for the OLDER clientele according to Time Out, so be easy on the old timer


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheeky ****** - a man is only as old as the woman he feels - so that makes me of indeterminate age then!

But a certain person on this forum who I will not name does call me the "Old UK guy...." Go figure!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Cheeky ****** - a man is only as old as the woman he feels - so that makes me of indeterminate age then!
> 
> But a certain person on this forum who I will not name does call me the "Old UK guy...." Go figure!


Go figure indeed, I mean its not as if you are in your 40's or anything that ancient is it? :tongue1: 

Although you are only just older than me so at least I will always be the young pup when standing next to you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Go figure indeed, I mean its not as if you are in your 40's or anything that ancient is it? :tongue1:
> 
> Although you are only just older than me so at least I will always be the young pup when standing next to you


Yeah but old dogs can teach young pups many a great trick!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Yeah but old dogs can teach young pups many a great trick!


And we are always wlling to learn.........

There was an old bull and a young bull standing in a field looking down the hill at a field of cows and the young bull said "why don't we run over there and s**g a cow?" to which the old bull replied, "why don't we walk and s**g them all?" :tongue1:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You two are destined to be BEST friends....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> You two are destined to be BEST friends....


But not in the biblical sense!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You two are destined to be BEST friends....


Am scared now


----------

